# Someone help me? rtl8187se [FreeBSD 11.0]



## Apple7 (Mar 24, 2017)

Well, my name is Matias, I am from Argentina. I'm new user of FreeBSD (thanks!!! changed of win) But I have problem with one card, no driver. After much read in this forum about this card (old, old topics) I think could be have one solution now, REMEMBER I'M NEW USER, and I don't know good this system.


my practique;

`ndisgen net8187Se.inf rtl8187Se.sys`

```
"Building kernel module... make: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk" line 12: Unable to locate the kernel source tree. Set SYSDIR to override.
build failed. Exiting."
```
Thanks for your time, sorry for my bad English.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi Matias and welcome 

First of all you must download and extract the source code on /usr/src

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/11.0-RELEASE/src.txz

In general FreeBSD is absolute with hardware. If it works, it works. If not you can still try some things but is much easier to give 20 euros and buy a Wireless or Gigabit Ethernet card compatible with FreeBSD and disable the onboard from bios. My FreeNAS works this way with 2 of them.


----------

